

Iceland Wants to Ban Internet Porn - derpenxyne
http://gizmodo.com/5984264/iceland-wants-to-ban-internet-porn

======
benologist
Rewording of [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2277769/Icelands-
bid...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2277769/Icelands-bid-ban-web-
porn.html)

------
speeder
At first I was thinking the article was a parody, but it seems not.

This is sad, and disturbing, how far people are willing to constrain freedom
"for the children"

